
Show HN: Nicest Person › The site where nice guys finish...First - chocoheadfred
http://nicestperson.com/
======
pavel_lishin
There's obviously content, based on the right-hand bar:
<http://i.imgur.com/i4B9L.png>

But the home page shows a "No posts" error: <http://i.imgur.com/jT4L5.png>

~~~
chocoheadfred
Yes, there is content. I started this idea but it has just been me talking
about how others are nice to me.

How do I get others to participate? Any thoughts?

I was thinking of getting a sponsor to provide a prize to the winner every
week.

